# μόντα



## Rodent (Dec 14, 2016)

Γεια σας! Έχω μερικές λέξεις και έννοιες στα ελληνικά που δεν καταλαβαίνω, και θα χαιρόμουνα πάρα πολύ αν κάποιος έχει την καλή διάθεση να μου τις εξηγήσει, ή να μου τις μεταφράσει στα αγγλικά. Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

1. Εξτραβαγκάντζα
2. Πιάσαν οι κόποι / Κοίτα και δεις, πιάσαν οι κόποι, λίγοι είναι οι φίλοι
3. Στα χτένια οι κόμποι
4. Τα βλύτα
5. Σου κάνω νέα μόντα

Καλή σας μέρα


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2016)

Γεια σου και καλώς όρισες!
Αν θέλεις, θα μας δώσεις και τα συμφραζόμενα; Θα βοηθήσει δηλαδή αν γράψεις όλη την πρόταση.


----------



## Rodent (Dec 14, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Γεια σου και καλώς όρισες!
> Αν θέλεις, θα μας δώσεις και τα συμφραζόμενα; Θα βοηθήσει δηλαδή αν γράψεις όλη την πρόταση.



Βέβαια! Όμως να πω ότι παρουσιάστηκε βοήθεια για τις περισσότερες. Αυτή που μου μένει είναι "σου κάνω νέα μόντα". Η πρόταση είναι ως εξής:

"Σου κάνω νέα μόντα ρε, δεν περνάω σαν μόδα"

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2016)

Ωραία, βρήκα και την πηγή: 






Ομολογώ ότι τη λέξη _μόντα_ δεν την είχα ξανακούσει. Βρίσκω στο σχετικό λήμμα του slang.gr ότι _μόντα_ σημαίνει:
Εκ του ρήματος μοντάρω. Πράξη η οποία σε βγάζει από μπελάδες, εξασφαλίζει λούφα, φορτώνει το φταίξιμο σε κάποιον άλλο, κτλ. Συντάσσεται με ρήματα τύπου βρίσκω, κάνω, κτλ.​
Οπότε εδώ μάλλον είναι κάτι σαν «σου τη βγαίνω», δηλαδή I get one up on you ή κάτι αντίστοιχο.


----------



## Rodent (Dec 14, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Ωραία, βρήκα και την πηγή:
> ...
> 
> Ομολογώ ότι τη λέξη _μόντα_ δεν την είχα ξανακούσει. Βρίσκω στο σχετικό λήμμα του slang.gr ότι _μόντα_ σημαίνει:Εκ του ρήματος μοντάρω. Πράξη η οποία σε βγάζει από μπελάδες, εξασφαλίζει λούφα, φορτώνει το φταίξιμο σε κάποιον άλλο, κτλ. Συντάσσεται με ρήματα τύπου βρίσκω, κάνω, κτλ.​
> Οπότε εδώ μάλλον είναι κάτι σαν «σου τη βγαίνω», δηλαδή I get one up on you ή κάτι αντίστοιχο.




Χαχα, ναι, βρήκες την πηγή. Χίλια ευχαριστώ! Το κατάλαβα! Μια τελευταία ερώτηση και μετά θα είναι μάλλον έτοιμη η μετάφραση. 

"Άλλαξε η ξύγα τώρα είναι από grow
Καίω σοκολάτα μ' αναμμένη go pro"

To "ξύγα" πρέπει να εννοεί "εξήγα", "εξηγείσου", ε;

"Είναι από grow" δεν το καταλαβαίνω, και ούτε "Καίω σοκολατα μ' αναμμένη go pro". Μάλλον καίει χασίσι, αλλά δεν πιάνω όλη την έκφραση. 

Εκτιμώ την συμμετοχή σου!


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2016)

...
*μόντα *= *modding*



Zazula said:


> Τα _*modding */ *μόντα */ *μονταρισιά */ *μοντάρισμα *_είναι εντελώς καθιερωμένα στον χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών, των υπολογιστών, των κινητών τηλεφώνων, των μηχανημάτων / εξοπλισμού κλπ. ...





Zazula said:


> Από τους καυλόγκαζους και τους κομπιουτεράδες έχει προέλθει και η συνώνυμη _*μόντα*_.





pidyo said:


> Σε σχόλιο για τη λίστα Λαγκάρντ του Βαξεβάνη και το αν είναι πειραγμένη ή όχι, συνάντησα για πρώτη φορά τη λέξη *μοντίφα *(εκ του modification, με λήμμα στο slang.gr). Εντυπωσιάστηκα από τα χιλιάδες διαδικτυακά ευρήματα. Προφανώς πρόκειται για λέξη που συνηθιζόταν αρχικά στον μικρόκοσμο των φανατικών της μετατροπής μηχανών και εξαπλώθηκε από εκεί σε ευρύτερη χρήση.





rogne said:


> ...
> Πάλι σύμφωνα με τη βίκι, οι νέοι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες στη Γαλλία μπορούν να γίνουν από το 2009 _auto-entrepreneurs_, οι παλιοί όμως (όσοι ήταν ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες πριν το 2009) όχι. Ωραία *μόντα *αυτή, "ελληνική". ...





Zazula said:


> Ποια «περιθωριακά» κανάλια; Κάνε ζάπινγκ σε Mega, ΑΝΤ1, Alpha μετά τη μιάμιση-δύο το βράδυ. Τα _*μεγάλα *_κανάλια είναι που τη δουλεύουν τη *μόντα *αυτή ...





Zazula said:


> *Ο Ελληνάρας έχει μια μόντα για το καθετί! *...



*εξτραβαγκάντσα = extravagance | extravaganza

*ΦΡ _έφτασε ο *κόμπος στο χτένι*,_ έφτασε η ώρα να αντιμετωπίσουμε δραστικά μια δυσάρεστη κατάσταση. 

*βλίτο *το *: **1.* ονομασία φυτών, μερικά από τα οποία τρώγονται ως λαχανικά. ΦΡ _τρώω βλίτα,_ είμαι κουτός, εξαπατώμαι εύκολα· ΣYN ΦΡ _τρώω χόρτο / σανό / κουτόχορτο: Tι νομίζεις, ότι τρώω βλίτα; _*2. *(μτφ.) κουτός, αργόστροφος άνθρωπος: _Εγώ του το εξήγησα, αλλά πού να καταλάβει αυτό το_ _βλίτο! _[αρχ. _βλίτον_]

*Καιρός για βλίτα!*



Count Baltar said:


> Και μην ξεχνάτε:
> 
> 1. με ξυδάκι είναι μούρλια, αλλά με σκόρδο είναι ακόμα καλύτερα! ...





daeman said:


> Τα τατάρικα - Χειμερινοί Κολυμβητές
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodent (Dec 14, 2016)

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Μήπως μπορείς εσύ να μου εξηγήσεις τι σημαίνουν αυτά; 

"Άλλαξε η ξύγα, τώρα είναι από grow
Καίω σοκολάτα μ' αναμμένη go pro"

To "ξύγα" πρέπει να εννοεί "εξήγα", "εξηγείσου", ε;

"Είναι από grow" δεν το καταλαβαίνω, και ούτε "Καίω σοκολάτα μ' αναμμένη go pro"; Μάλλον καίει χασίσι, αλλά δεν πιάνω όλη την έκφραση. 

Καλή σου μέρα! Τα λέμε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2016)

...
η *ξήγα *( < εξήγηση) : Η καθαρή εξήγηση, το ντόμπρο φέρσιμο.

_Ξηγιέμαι_, είμαι ξήγας, είμαι ξηγημένο άτομο, ξηγιέμαι καλά, όμως έχουμε και το «ξηγιέμαι άσχημα» ή «δεν ξηγιέμαι καλά», άρα η _ξήγα_ μπορεί να είναι και το αντίθετό της, αντί δηλαδή να μας ξεκαθαρίσει τη στάση του κάποιος, να μας την βρωμίσει κι άλλο.


_- Καλή ξήγα ο τύπος ε;
- Αφού τά 'χουμε πει, το άτομο είναι σπαθί, τι λέμε τώρα..._
_- Φίλε, δεν κάνεις καλή ξήγα, μας τα μπέρδεψες κομματάκι τα πράγματα, για ξαναρίχ' τα αλλέως ναούμ'..._


«Σοκολάτα» λέγεται πράγματι στην πιάτσα η πλάκα χασίς. Το «go pro», με θηλυκό άρθρο και το «αναμμένη» μετά, πρέπει να εννοεί κάμερα GoPro, αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος.

Για το υπόλοιπο δύστυχο δίστιχο, ιδέα δεν έχω. 

Καλώς ήρθες.


----------



## Rodent (Dec 14, 2016)

Τέλεια! Σε ευχαριστώ! Το «από grow» όμως; Πού κολλάει και τι θέλει να πει; Και το άλλο, «μ' αναμμένη go pro»; Θερμά χαιρετίσματα!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2016)

Μήπως εννοεί ότι είναι σπιτική η σοκολάτα; :) Το GoPro μήπως είναι αυτό;


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Μήπως εννοεί ότι είναι σπιτική η σοκολάτα; :)



Μπα, σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον όπως το ραπάρισμα αυτό, το μπεν μαρί μού φαίνεται εντελώς απίθανο. Σπιτική μπορεί να είναι αυτή η «σοκολάτα», αλλά από άλλου είδους σπίτι, ή μάλλον φυτεία. Homegrown, homemade.

Δύσκολο πράμα η σλανγκιά, άλλωστε αυτός είναι ο σκοπός της, να την καταλαβαίνουν μόνο οι μυημένοι.


----------



## Rodent (Dec 14, 2016)

Ωραία παιδιά, το τελείωσα. Σας ευχαριστώ άλλη μια φορά, η βοήθεια σας έπαιξε μέγαλο ρόλο! :upz::clap:

Αν γουστάρατε, ρίξτε μια ματιά στην μετάφραση εδώ και πείτε πώς σας φαίνεται: http://lyricstranslate.com/en/grk-rmx-kng-σκασε-grk-rmx-kng-shut-ut.html

Να 'στε όλοι καλά!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2016)

daeman said:


> Μπα, σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον όπως το ραπάρισμα αυτό, το μπεν μαρί μού φαίνεται εντελώς απίθανο. Σπιτική μπορεί να είναι αυτή η «σοκολάτα», αλλά από άλλου είδους σπίτι, ή μάλλον φυτεία. Homegrown, homemade.


Αυτό εννοούσα, μπρε :)


----------



## Theseus (Dec 29, 2016)

Putting all the suggestions by colleagues together, maybe the translation of this couplet is:
I'm burnin' chocolate with my GoPro on
All home-grown**, 'cos the good guy's gone.

**home-grown is a technical term, used to describe high quality marijuana: "I was in jamaica smokin some of da home grown". I think 'grown' here refers to high grade 'shit'. :devil:


----------

